# Anyone not know they were pregnant right away?



## alloyd519

Like until they were maybe 10 weeks plus? 

Did anyone still get what they thought was their "period" and not think they were pregnant when they were?

I'm just curious and wondering . . lol :blush:


----------



## Dukechick

I didn't have patience to wait that long. I did my pregnancy test 4 days before my period was due!


----------



## kellysays2u

I didnt find out till I was like 11 weeks... Of course I was on BC and just didn't think it was a possibility... I found out trying to prove to my friend that BC doesn't make a pregnancy test turn positive... Well boy was I shocked when there was two lines on that stick!


----------



## alloyd519

kellysays2u said:


> I didnt find out till I was like 11 weeks... Of course I was on BC and just didn't think it was a possibility... I found out trying to prove to my friend that BC doesn't make a pregnancy test turn positive... Well boy was I shocked when there was two lines on that stick!

:rofl: Did you keep having like a period?


----------



## amylw1

i was nearly 7 weeks b4 "it clicked" that i may be. i have endometriosis very badly, which makes my periods vary from date to date and i was on the pill to try and ease the problem which made them light.

i thought i was pregnant back in nov, but 3 tests said no. thought nothing more of it and spent xmas, new year, my birthday and OH birthday consuming lots of alcohol! 2 days after OH birthday my mate said about how ill i was - i said alcohol and she said NO pregnant. did a test and i was 7-8weeks my dates but when i finally got a scan i would have been 6-7.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I found out at 18weeks and 6 days, unplanned and very unexpected.
I know i didnt have a few periods, but i cant remember if i had any in the beginning or not. 
Pregnancy test came back negative , i would have been over 12weeks.


----------



## babystar

when I had Joani I was 19 wks preg when I found out. I had been getting what I had assumed were periods every month (I have PCOS and so my periods were irregular anyway... sometimes heavy and lasting for wks and sometimes light lasting a couple of days and sometimes not at all)

I was 8 wks preg with Elinor when I found out... I had a smear test booked and went along for it..... the nurse said to me there well I cant give you this cos you are pregnant... I said nooooo I'm not?!?!?! she said yes you are! And sure enough I went for a scan 2 wks later and at the scan I was coming up 10+2.... so I was 8 wks when I had gone for the smear.


----------



## purple_socks

I wondered if i was and did a couple of test in Oct that came back neg. i kept getting a really light period on and off and pains which made me think i was abt to come on but thought it migt b messed up coz i was stressed with planning my wedding. Then on my honeymoon i was feeling sick and had really sore boobs (they'd also grown somewhat!)- i was still getting the on off period thing (i ended up buying tampons from a mexican shop at one point!) in the end it clicked that something was different so i did a test when i got home which was positive- by the time i got a dating scan a few weeks later i was 10.5 weeks.


----------



## thediva

didn't have a clue that i was pregnant, went to docs for something else completely and came away having been told i was 14-16 weeks pregnant!!!!


----------



## Jolinar

Not me personally but one of my friends thought she was 12 weeks and when she went for the scan they asked, are you sure you're 12 weeks? You're carrying a 20 week old fetus ;) She had what she thought were periods which eventually stopped and that's why she got the dates mixed up.


----------



## craftymum

I was 4 weeks but I knew before that as I just felt different, that and the stabbing cramps I got one night on way home from work which must've been implantation occuring.


----------



## djgirl1976

Could have been me. I spotted on the day I was supposed to start. I wasn't even going to take a test, but a week went by and one day out of the blue I have this overwhelming thought that I needed to take one. Well, sure enough, it was positive, but because of the spotting that day, I could have been 10 weeks in and not known. Instinct was the only thing that let me know.


----------



## Naya69

my friends mum went hospital with bad pains and gave birth to a little girl she had had all boys before so the baby was wearing boys clothing for a while till they sorted everything out lol


----------



## june09

I didn't know until I was about 12 weeks pregnant, I didn't have any periods but had never been that regular anyway so didn't even think about it until i was ill and the doctor asked is it possible i could be pregnant, and then I thought about it and thought well it could be possible so they did the test and it came back positive.


----------



## catty_smith

I had a friend, who when we were younger had terrible thyroid problems. She became quite ill and very underweight for a while. One day she collapsed and was taken into the hospital where they did some tests. When the tests came back they told her she was 6 months pregnant! She had absolutely no idea, and what she thought was a pot belly was actually her son.

Because of the thyroid drugs she'd been on, her pill wasn't working but because of all the stress she'd not had periods for a long time anyway. Due to the illness her boy ended up being delivered by c-section just a month later!

With me, I can always tell by about 6 weeks. My periods have always been very regular and the ailments I get through pregnancy are extreme, not to mention the size of my bump....so I'd never be able to go for very long without knowing!


----------



## jenn2282

i have a docs appointment next thurs to find out if i am, i didn't think i could be at all cause i've been getting period like bleeding, but all of a sudden one day i woke up with a belly, forgot about it now 3 weeks later it grew lol. and now looking back i'm pretty sure i had some signs, boobs hurting in the 1st time(never has happened in the 13 years of having my period) and i had this really bad pain around the time it would have implanted a pain i had never felt before. that and the really grumpy going to yell at anyone feeling and the expanding belly.and the periods being 3 days shorter and 1/3 less amount then i'm used to.
and it is possible me and my ex has unprotected sex 3 times in a weekend . it was the jan 3rd weekend. so i guess that would make me 16 weeks? anyways if i can figure out how to add a pic of my bump(warning you it's a naked but tastefull shot. i will.


----------



## Tasha

I didnt know until 22 weeks with my 3rd baby and that was only cos I was at the hospital for a sore tooth they needed to give me medication so made me do a test :shock: I had one light period in those 22 weeeks, but was under investigation for irregular periods so never thought anything of it, and had no symptoms whats so ever, my placenta was anterior so I didnt feel kicks until later on.


----------



## Tasha

jenn2282 said:


> i have a docs appointment next thurs to find out if i am, i didn't think i could be at all cause i've been getting period like bleeding, but all of a sudden one day i woke up with a belly, forgot about it now 3 weeks later it grew lol. and now looking back i'm pretty sure i had some signs, boobs hurting in the 1st time(never has happened in the 13 years of having my period) and i had this really bad pain around the time it would have implanted a pain i had never felt before. that and the really grumpy going to yell at anyone feeling and the expanding belly.and the periods being 3 days shorter and 1/3 less amount then i'm used to.
> and it is possible me and my ex has unprotected sex 3 times in a weekend . it was the jan 3rd weekend. so i guess that would make me 16 weeks? anyways if i can figure out how to add a pic of my bump(warning you it's a naked but tastefull shot. i will.

above the box when you reply is a range of different options such as font size/colour etc, along the same line is a paper clip, click on there and a box pops up, if the photos on your computer press browse, when you find the photo double click on it and then the file name will come up in the pop up box, click upload and thats it x


----------



## alice&bump

my sister kept taking tests until she was about 20 weeks. all negative. she was on weight watchers, binge drinking every weekend the lot!!!! you got a feeling about something??xx


----------



## jenn2282

for 2 days ago
 



Attached Files:







ap2702.jpg
File size: 97 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Genna

I was on the pill, but over summer I had some digestive problems that were making me soo ill everyday, I dropped 17 pounds in just a couple weeks, It was like morning sickness, but without the baby part lol so when I was actually getting morning sickness, I had no idea! I found out when I was about 10 weeks, I was at work (sandwich shop) making a chicken sandwich and I just HAD to have one! (I'm a vegetarian, so that was a little shocking). I then just had a feeling about "what if" and this and that so after work I walked to wal mart and took a FRER digital pg est in the bathroom and within a minute it popped up PREGNANT :shock: I then told my sister the next day who drove me to the next town over to a planned parenthood to have a blood test done, where they confirmed that I was 10 weeks pg. Biggest shock of my life!

Couldn't be happier now though! :D


----------



## alloyd519

jenn2282 said:


> i have a docs appointment next thurs to find out if i am, i didn't think i could be at all cause i've been getting period like bleeding, but all of a sudden one day i woke up with a belly, forgot about it now 3 weeks later it grew lol. and now looking back i'm pretty sure i had some signs, boobs hurting in the 1st time(never has happened in the 13 years of having my period) and i had this really bad pain around the time it would have implanted a pain i had never felt before. that and the really grumpy going to yell at anyone feeling and the expanding belly.and the periods being 3 days shorter and 1/3 less amount then i'm used to.
> and it is possible me and my ex has unprotected sex 3 times in a weekend . it was the jan 3rd weekend. so i guess that would make me 16 weeks? anyways if i can figure out how to add a pic of my bump(warning you it's a naked but tastefull shot. i will.

I'm kind of in the same boat as you . . . Keep me updated please!!



alice&bump said:


> my sister kept taking tests until she was about 20 weeks. all negative. she was on weight watchers, binge drinking every weekend the lot!!!! you got a feeling about something??xx

Well, here's the story, my husband came home for a week in February and we had unprotected sex, then AF showed up after he left so I thought nothing about it, got AF in March and again early April, but i've been working out the last couple of months so I thought I should be getting skinner, but my stomache just looks kind of bigger to me lately, and I keep feeling these weird sensations in my stomache that remind me too much of when I first felt the girls kick . . . Plus I should of got my period Monday or Tuesday and tomorrow's Friday . . so now i'm just looking out to see if I get my period. . . 

Thing is i've taken a couple tests that are all BFN's, one questionable one but think it was an evap after I took another and got a BFN, i'm so confusedd!!


----------



## jenn2282

oh my gosh i know the feeling, i haven't been a pig at eating and i was working out. it wasn't even on my mind till the belly started a few weeks ago .i've been trying not to think about it.

and also since like feb everytime i saw a baby i had a diff feeling then i used to, which is weird as i have always wanted kids.


----------



## Eala

I was 6 weeks when I found out. It was a massive surprise, as DH & I had been told that we had a less than 1% chance of conceiving naturally! We'd actually just had our screening appointment for ICSI the week before :lol:

Little voice in my head told me to test (as my period was late, even for me) and I nearly collapsed when those two lines appeared! I ended up taking 9 tests altogether lol, still didn't really believe it :)


----------



## alice&bump

it is possible hun, i hope it turns out the way you want! a friend of mine was told she had no chance of conceiving, her husband had had testicular cancer. she still had periods but knew cos she got the same cravings and stuff as she had with #1!


----------



## anglais_rozu

I was 13 weeks when I figured it out - I know that's really bad! But I was under a great deal of stress and figured the throwing up and missing periods thing was due to that since it had happened to me before. 

I was all over the place so pregnancy didn't even occur to me! It was my OH would first brought it up when I started feeling sick because of the smell of dinner. 

How shameful! I thought I was susposed to be the first to know!! x


----------

